# Essiac Tea. Explanation and Recipe



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Essiac Tea: THE TRUTH ABOUT ESSIAC, Rene Caisse's Herbal Cancer treatment

Boosts immune system, and as the article explains, kicks cancer in the arse.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

So now you're a snake oil salesman?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> So now you're a snake oil salesman?


Thank you for your wonderful insight. Oh, wait; you were aiming for incite, weren't you.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Interesting. Have to look into this deeper!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Boiling herbs for 10 minutes goes against everything I was ever taught about making herbal teas. The original recipe was probably using fresh plants or parts. That is a lot different than using the dried herbs. 

I laughed at the part about slippery elm being viscous. Think okra on steroids LOL

So Denton have you tried this yet? I would probably add peppermint to make it more palatable. I would also recommend that there is a bathroom close by when drinking this tea. Do not drink this then go for a Sunday drive.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Boiling herbs for 10 minutes goes against everything I was ever taught about making herbal teas. The original recipe was probably using fresh plants or parts. That is a lot different than using the dried herbs.
> 
> I laughed at the part about slippery elm being viscous. Think okra on steroids LOL
> 
> So Denton have you tried this yet? I would probably add peppermint to make it more palatable. I would also recommend that there is a bathroom close by when drinking this tea. Do not drink this then go for a Sunday drive.


Yup. Have and do.

My herbalist thinks it works, and so does my chiropractor.

I'm a bit of a skeptic when it comes to everything, but I am equally skeptical of AMA approved treatments of a lot of things.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> So now you're a snake oil salesman?


You might be predisposed to be skeptical about the claim, but attacking him for that skepticism is not warranted.
It's fair to be a skeptic.
In this case, neither side has much evidence to support their claim, other than people stating that it helped them.

If it came down to it, and we found ourselves living in a world with no modern treatment for cancer, would you not try it?
I would, and I'm a skeptic.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Probably not. But then I didn't use extract of cat for anything either (it's an oriental treatment for I think athletes foot).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Probably not. But then I didn't use extract of cat for anything either (it's an oriental treatment for I think athletes foot).


Be that is it may, if you'll look at Auntie's post, you'll see how to bring something substantial to the table.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Guess I'm just an unsubstantial person when it comes to home brewed remedies that have little or no basis in fact. However, you want to try accupuncture on what gives you a pain been there done that and seen first hand what it does.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Aspirin was a "home brew" at one time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Guess I'm just an unsubstantial person when it comes to home brewed remedies that have little or no basis in fact. However, you want to try accupuncture on what gives you a pain been there done that and seen first hand what it does.


Have used Essiac, along with other things to make dysplastic cells in my esophagus go away. In the course of researching something, I came across this, again.

Can I say it is what did the trick? Maybe a combination of it all? Maybe a coincidence?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm glad it worked for you.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Aspirin was a "home brew" at one time.


Greek home brew? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_aspirin

but probably forgotten with the fall of rome. Course only you and I are old enough to remember that happening


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> I'm glad it worked for you.


Thanks.

Just, put it into your bag of options.

So far, most of the people I know who were treated for cancer through chemo and radiation are now people I knew. No matter what direction, it seems the big C is crappy.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Both of you guys probably had to run around, hiding from Velociraptors, while gathering the ingredients back then!!








Seriously though... this thread is of great interest to me. I'm all about herbal and natural medicinal items....especially if the system falls.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

There are a lot of 'snake oil' remedies out there. However, there are also some herbal remedies that work and work well with less trauma to the body than pharmaceuticals.

It is just like preppers, some are crazy, some are not.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just, put it into your bag of options.
> 
> So far, most of the people I know who were treated for cancer through chemo and radiation are now people I knew. No matter what direction, it seems the big C is crappy.


Yeah the big C is almost as hard to kill as Kudzo. Cut it out, burn it or poison it. Not too many other options.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Course only you and I are old enough to remember that happening


Careful now, only one of us is claiming to be "old", or "real" for that matter. :mrgreen:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Careful now, only one of us is claiming to be "old", or "real" for that matter. :mrgreen:


are you real or old I forget which


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> are you real or old I forget which


I can neither confirm, or deny.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie, after reading the article thoroughly, I've learned some things.

One thing I have learned is that what I have been drinking is not the same thing as what Rene Caisse created. First, the ingredients are not the same. She used four ingredients, and the teas I have been drinking have several more ingredients. Secondly, the teas I have been drinking are infused and not decocted.

More on it; this explains the mechanics behind it.

SHEEP SORREL ROOTS CONFIRMED IN ESSIAC


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

What other herbs are they using?


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I had to wiki this and TY for the post I can always use more alternative remedies then the crap they sell for tons of money that half don't work well any how.

Thank you again


----------

